# Anybody Have Any Opinion on a Baileigh PT-22 Plas Table?



## Ironken (Oct 10, 2017)

I find myself needing a small CNC plasma table to blow out brackets and other shapes for my side gig weld shop.

I would appreciate any knowledge or opinions on this unit that you guys are willing to share. The price and size are what drew me to it with my limited space.

Any opinions on Bobcad?

I have a Miller 625 X-treme plasma cutter coming soon with the automation kit (cnc interface)

https://www.baileigh.com/index.php/...MIp8Odouvm1gIV1FuGCh2A7w_AEAQYASABEgIzqvD_BwE

Thanks guys!


----------



## countryguy (Oct 12, 2017)

have you hit up the folks on plasmaspider.com?     from my side... I get the 2x2.  I used the following and pass this info to most that ask. 
control:  www.candcnc.com  Set up and install in a few hours .
table and gantry - www.precisionplasmallc.com    both 100% USA companies.   

Just my satisfied user reply.  I own from both.   
CG


----------



## Ironken (Oct 14, 2017)

Thanks for the info Countryguy! I'll give them a look.


----------



## Ironken (Nov 18, 2017)

countryguy said:


> have you hit up the folks on plasmaspider.com?     from my side... I get the 2x2.  I used the following and pass this info to most that ask.
> control:  www.candcnc.com  Set up and install in a few hours .
> table and gantry - www.precisionplasmallc.com    both 100% USA companies.
> 
> ...







I went with a Swifty. Made in the UK.....now I gotta finger out how to run it.


----------

